

V3 Telehash Encrypted Mesh Protocol Declared Stable - bertm
http://telehash.org/

======
acd
Would be cool if such an protocol was included in the Linux kernel. Testing
websites would be simpler you would have a p2p network address interface. You
could build your own family social network without sharing data to central
companies though requires native browser support too.

